# PRAYER LINE USERS: FASTING & PRAYER



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Dec 5, 2011)

*Ladies, I would like you to consider fasting on either day of the prayer call (Tuesday or Thursday)...I know that Christmas is fast approaching but you would agree that there is lots going on in both the spiritual and physical realms that requires  us to fast.*



Isaiah 58:6
_Is_ not this the fast that I have chosen? to loose the bands of  wickedness, to undo the heavy burdens, and to let the oppressed go free,  and that ye break every yoke?

Sincere fasting opens our heart to God's heart –– to loose the  bands of wickedness and to undo the heavy burdens so that the oppressed  may go free [Isaiah 58:6]. There are bands of righteousness and then  there are bands of wickedness [Psalm 2:3; Isaiah 58:6]. The bands of  righteousness are the restraints against the wicked that are to be  enforced by divinely appointed authorities [Romans 13:1-6]. 





 We must cry out to God as did Israel  in Egypt or we will be thrown into that furnace ourselves [Exodus 3:9].  A fast that mourns the growing strength of the bands of wickedness in  our land –– a cry to God for the marvelous power of the Holy Ghost to  break those bands of wickedness that bind upon you and your loved ones  the evil burdens of sin –– a fast that cries out to God on behalf of the  oppressed in our own, and in every land –– a fast that opens our heart  to God's heart, that empties it of selfish desires so that He may fill  it with His own –– this is the fast the Lord seeks from us. 








*
*

*Your Personal Guide to Fasting and Prayer*

*Why You Should Fast*


   		By Dr. Bill Bright 


​ *How to Fast*



  	 	If you do not already know of the power and importance of fasting, here are some very important facts:


Fasting  was an expected discipline in both the Old and New Testament eras. For  example, Moses fasted at least two recorded forty-day periods. Jesus  fasted 40 days and reminded His followers to fast, "when you fast," not  if you fast.
Fasting and prayer can restore the loss of the  "first love" for your Lord and result in a more intimate relationship  with Christ.
Fasting is a biblical way to truly humble  yourself in the sight of God (Psalm 35:13; Ezra 8:21). King David said,  "I humble myself through fasting."
Fasting enables the Holy  Spirit to reveal your true spiritual condition, resulting in brokenness,  repentance, and a transformed life.
The Holy Spirit will quicken the Word of God in your heart and His truth will become more meaningful to you!
Fasting can transform your prayer life into a richer and more personal experience.
Fasting can result in a dynamic personal revival in your own life-and make you a channel of revival to others.
Fasting and prayer are the only disciplines that fulfill the requirements of II Chronicles 7:14:
 _"If  my people, who are called by my name, will humble themselves and pray  and seek my face and turn from their wicked ways, then will I hear from  heaven and will forgive their sin and will heal their land."_
  If  you fast, you will find yourself being humbled as I did. You will  discover more time to pray and seek God's face. And as He leads you to  recognize and repent of unconfessed sin, you will experience special  blessings from God.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Dec 5, 2011)

As you know fasting is not limited to food...choose whichever one you like but I urge you to push yourself outside of your comfort zone...remember that the Lord honors sacrifice.


I will be fasting from LHCF on the Tuesday until 6:00 pm to check in for updates and to read the prayer request thread.

I will also fast from food ...but will drink tea or coffee...using my lunch hour for scripture reading and prayer...


----------



## TraciChanel (Dec 5, 2011)

Personally, I think fasting is a great idea and for me - it is much needed at this time. I will be fasting anyway, but particularly I'll be fasting on prayer days too (during December).


----------



## Prudent1 (Dec 5, 2011)

Great idea! I fast on Tuesdays anyway but will add one of my technology favs as well from here on out. We need God!


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 5, 2011)

I'm in total agreement and thank you for sharing this on the forum.  It's shows everyone just how serious we are with the Prayer Line.   

*It's for REAL!*  Our hearts are in this, nothing about the Prayer Line is random.  Jesus is not our Random Lord, He's Sovereign and forever with us.  

I'm His Handmaiden... :heart2:


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Dec 5, 2011)

More reasons to fast
1. Fasting helps subject our bodies to our spirits. (I Cor 9:27)
2. Fasting is disciplining the body, mind, and spirit. (Prov. 25:28)
3. Fasting is subordinating our flesh-desires to our spirit-desires. (Gal 5:17)
4. Fasting helps set the priorities in our lives. (Mt 6:33)
5. Fasting is longing after God. (Ps 63:1-2)

Why Should We Fast?
1. Honor God - Mt 6:16-18, Luke 2:37, Acts 13:2, Mt 5:6
2. Humble Yourself - 2 Chron 7:14-15
3. Discerning Healing - I Cor 11:30, James 5:13-18, Isaiah 59:1-2
4. Deliverance from Bondage - Mt 17:21, Is 58:6-9 (loose bands of wickedness)
5. Revelation - God’s vision and will - Dan 9:3, 20-21, Dan 10:2-10, 12-13
6. Revival - personal and corporate - Acts 1:4, 14 / 2:16-21, Joel 2:12-18
7. Repentance - personal failures - Psalm 51: Jer. 29:11-14, James 4:8-10

May God enable us to overcome appetites that have nothing to do with our walk with him...


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Dec 5, 2011)

His disciples asked him privately, "Why could we not cast it (the demon) out" And he said to them, “This kind cannot be driven out by anything but prayer and fasting,” Mark 9:28-29, Matthew 17: 21, (in KJV, ISV bibles)

Much of the attacks on our homes children wife/husbands and sickness are indeed demonic in nature, prayer coupled with fasting gives us the extra strength or power needed to fight off demonic attacks.


----------



## Laela (Dec 5, 2011)

I have evening classes now and managed to catch part of the last prayer and was blessed by it..will fast with you ladies to support the prayer line. It is definitely for real... No "random act of kindness" here, rather servitude... Where two and three are gathered in His name, there He is .. in the midst. Callers are being blessed, because the Seed is firmly rooted. 

Keeping you Prayers Warriors lifted up as you serve God by praying for others.. healthyhair28, Shimmie, sunnysmyler, Iwanthealthyhair67, Elnahna, TraciChanel, GoddessMaker ..  Amein~


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Dec 5, 2011)

Are you praying and fasting for things that honor and glorify God?

Spiritual fasting is not about loosing weight though that is one of it's benefits, make certain that you have the right attitude toward fasting, asking yourself why do you want to fast, and what do you hope to gain spiritually after the fast...

" In the prophet Isaiah's time, the people grumbled that they had fasted, yet God did not answer in the way they wanted (Isaiah 58:3-4). Isaiah responded by proclaiming that the external show of fasting and prayer, without the proper heart attitude, was futile (Isaiah 58:5-9).


----------



## Laela (Dec 5, 2011)

My pastor not too long ago said if you're fasting and worrying about what not to eat...just go 'head and eat.. LOL

the purpose is to bring the flesh under subjection to the Spirit.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Dec 5, 2011)

AMEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Laela said:


> My pastor not too long ago said if you're fasting and worrying about what not to eat...just go 'head and eat.. LOL
> 
> the purpose is to bring the flesh under subjection to the Spirit.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Dec 5, 2011)

Amen! Lets be sure we keep the same mind we have on the fast, AFTER we come off the fast. Ive seen some people that are really nice and spiritual when they fasting and when they come off they go back to being carnal and mean...


We are fasting for a move of God, not a religious practice. Lets be in expectation on our fast as well. God Bless


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 5, 2011)

Alicialynn86 said:


> Amen! Lets be sure we keep the same mind we have on the fast, AFTER we come off the fast. Ive seen some people that are really nice and spiritual when they fasting and when they come off they go back to being carnal and mean...
> 
> 
> We are fasting for a move of God, not a religious practice. Lets be in expectation on our fast as well. God Bless



That's because they're hungry...


----------



## Laela (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Dec 5, 2011)

Shimmie I'm laughing over here


----------



## Laela (Dec 5, 2011)

During the fast













After the fast






[sorry ya'll I'm in a laughing mood today..no offense intended]


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 5, 2011)

Laela said:


>





Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Shimmie I'm laughing over here



:blush3:


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 5, 2011)

Laela said:


> During the fast
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sooooo cute.   I'm definitely the first 'baby face'.     Always the second one.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Dec 5, 2011)

Here we have a happy, healthy baby












and here; this little fellow is lean and mean


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Dec 5, 2011)

You wanna see your true self? Go on the fast..You will know how you really are when u get hungry..

after fasting a while, flesh get quite..because it dying...then after you feed it want to act up again..


----------



## Laela (Dec 5, 2011)

Just keep doing it, til it's done right. God's got ya back. 


Alicialynn86 said:


> You wanna see your true self? Go on the fast..You will how you really are when u get hungry..
> 
> after fasting a while, flesh get quite..because it dying...then after you feed it want to act up again..


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Dec 5, 2011)

Yep! Thats why its something that has to been done often...the more you do it, the easier it will become


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Dec 5, 2011)

Fasting is a form of worship: "Then was a widow until she was eighty-four. She never left the temple but worshiped night and day, fasting and praying" (Luke 2:37).


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 5, 2011)

Alicialynn86 said:


> You wanna see your true self? Go on the fast..You will know how you really are when u get hungry..
> 
> after fasting a while, flesh get quite..because it dying...then after you feed it want to act up again..


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Dec 5, 2011)

I feel some kinda of way sitting here reading the fasting and prayer thread while eating snickers.  Should I be convicted? I'm eating while agreeing with the posts. This thread is about humbling the flesh and my flesh is feeling pretty good with this junk food. I will get it together.


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 5, 2011)

Health&hair28 said:


> I feel some kinda of way sitting here reading the fasting and prayer thread while eating snickers.  Should I be convicted? I'm eating while agreeing with the posts. This thread is about humbling the flesh and my flesh is feeling pretty good with this junk food. I will get it together.



If this were *Tuesday*, I'd be hiding if I were you...


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 5, 2011)

Health&hair28...  you may as well share the Snicks bar.   I'm eating  homemade mac/cheese and it's not low cal.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Dec 5, 2011)

Convicted or Condemned    





(Laela's thread)





Health&hair28 said:


> I feel some kinda of way sitting here reading the fasting and prayer thread while eating snickers.  Should I be convicted? I'm eating while agreeing with the posts. This thread is about humbling the flesh and my flesh is feeling pretty good with this junk food. I will get it together.


----------



## lilanie (Dec 5, 2011)

Y'all better say something! Well that's ALRIGHT! (Stuff they say in Choich)

Seriously though, I am excited about this.  I am so blessed by this opportunity to be in agreement with y'all...


----------



## Elnahna (Dec 5, 2011)

Hi Ladies , Fasting is a powerful addition to our prayer group, count me in.


----------



## Laela (Dec 7, 2011)

OK, Thursday...  :locks:


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Dec 8, 2011)

I will be joining you Prayer Warriors with fasting on Tuesday and Thursday.  I have been fasting for months, daily until 7pm.  I will start again! Excited to see God Move Mightily!


----------



## Renewed1 (Dec 8, 2011)

I didn't know we were suppose to fast.

If I'm not on the calls, I will definitely be fasting with you ladies.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Dec 9, 2011)

^^not supposed to, but only if you want to and/or are able to....


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Dec 12, 2011)

for those of you who can, please fast from something tomorrow


----------



## ebsalita (Dec 13, 2011)

I didn't know people were fasting - I'd like to join in next time.


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 13, 2011)

ebsalita said:


> I didn't know people were fasting - I'd like to join in next time.



ebsalita ...

Please do not stay away from joining in the Prayer Line tonight or any night.  No one is excluded from prayer fast or no fast.   fasting is only a request, it is not a requirement to call into the prayer line.    Please don't stay away.   Please join in.


----------



## ebsalita (Dec 13, 2011)

Lol - thanks Shimmie- I was going to join in the prayer tonight anyway fast or no fast, I just had to - it was wonderful btw 

What I meant was I'll pray and fast next time - I should have made myself clearer 

It's odd - I really wanted to partake in fasting but didn't really know how to tackle it.  This is a great way to begin.





Shimmie said:


> ebsalita ...
> 
> Please do not stay away from joining in the Prayer Line tonight or any night.  No one is excluded from prayer fast or no fast.   fasting is only a request, it is not a requirement to call into the prayer line.    Please don't stay away.   Please join in.


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 13, 2011)

ebsalita said:


> Lol - thanks Shimmie- I was going to join in the prayer tonight anyway fast or no fast, I just had to - it was wonderful btw
> 
> What I meant was I'll pray and fast next time - I should have made myself clearer
> 
> It's odd - I really wanted to partake in fasting but didn't really know how to tackle it.  This is a great way to begin.



I understand.  I'm so happy that you joined us tonight.   You have a wonderful accent.  It's very rich.    

God bless you.


----------



## ebsalita (Dec 13, 2011)

I am ecstatic I joined tonight, I can't quite explain how I feel.  Thanks, Shimmie- I was like "wow" at the sound of all of the voices/ accents too 

Until Thursday!



Shimmie said:


> I understand.  I'm so happy that you joined us tonight.   You have a wonderful accent.  It's very rich.
> 
> God bless you.


----------

